
PC-NFS 3.0.1 - kencausey
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/pc-nfs-3-0-1/
======
DrScump
PC-NFS let us do our DOS/Windows builds on our Sparcstations using a cross
compiler. We did our builds on SunOS and could keep our source repository on
SCCS.

I still have the retail box and manuals!

